# TBH/GB How to?



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Can somebody point me in the right direction as to how to do this. Is there a tutorial as to how to install TBH files from their app? I am still new and learning all this so here is my situation and options that I know of. I am on 1.9.9 MIUI build and I have TBH's app. I have never went to GB side before. I bought the app and have no clue as to how to use it. I am wanting to go from MIUI 1.9.9 to MIUI 1.9.16.1. I DL the "Full GB (2.3.3) 4.5.602 All in one updater" from the app but it is in a zip file. Do I SBF this .zip or flash with CMW recovery using ROM Manager. I have already made a Nandroid backup. -OR- would it just be easier to DL .602 SBF file and use RSD Lite. Any help on this issue would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mpgwrx (Aug 14, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5635-How-To-Get-To-1.9.16-From-1.9.9

There is a thread telling you how to do it. MIUI has nothing to do with the TBH app. Although I'm sure there is a file that would get you to a GB kernel in TBH but that I don't know. Maybe check out TBH's website? I think its mydroidworld.com


----------



## mpgwrx (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry I missed that you had the all one file ...I think you boot in CWR and "install zip from SD card". Choose the all in one file and let it install. I would still double check mydroidworld.com first.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

mpgwrx said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5635-How-To-Get-To-1.9.16-From-1.9.9
> 
> There is a thread telling you how to do it. MIUI has nothing to do with the TBH app. Although I'm sure there is a file that would get you to a GB kernel in TBH but that I don't know. Maybe check out TBH's website? I think its mydroidworld.com


Maybe I miss wrote my statement above I know how to SBF I know how to get to 1.9.16 From 1.9.9 with just the SBF file I was wondering how to get there using TBH app and the file "Full GB (2.3.3) 4.5.602 All in one updater" and is there a difference between the just plain .602 file vs "Full GB (2.3.3) 4.5.602 All in one updater. Sorry for any confusion this might cause. I am working on speaking the lingo lol.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you have the newest radio? 13?


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> Do you have the newest radio? 13?


Not at the moment but can get it why do you ask?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

So you are on 340? Download the all in one, if you can, over wifi. Use d2 bootstrap, format system, DATA, cache and then mount system. Install the zip from sd, it will be in the tbh folder.

That's how I did it. Hope it works.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> So you are on 340? Download the all in one, if you can, over wifi. Use d2 bootstrap, format system, DATA, cache and then mount system. Install the zip from sd, it will be in the tbh folder.
> 
> That's how I did it. Hope it works.


Awesome thank you very much all this talk about sbf don't scare me but when it downloaded in a zip format to be flashed it made me nervous. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope it works. If not, just use the 602 sbf, root with the 1 click and then jump on miui. I did it this way last night and it worked perfect. The tbh app can be a pain at times.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought it to have everything in one central location and to support all the devs do. But yeah it is a little confusing for somebody who is new at this.


----------



## falcon9094 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is what I did I backed up everything then wiped everything flashed the all in one then the radio then flashed gb miui and then restored data only in Advanced restore from my miui backup then rebooted and it was all the same except I am now on the gb kernel


----------

